
Uber Settles with New York Attorney General Over “God View” Tracking Program - JumpCrisscross
http://www.buzzfeed.com/johanabhuiyan/uber-settles-godview#.lirPrE5gbm
======
subie
I wonder what sort of "God View" companies like Facebook and Twitter have.

